# hot dip galvanization



## م نادر خليل (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
The metallurgy of zinc-coated steel
هذه الملفات عن الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن ​


----------



## مصور فوتوغرافي (15 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه يامهندس نادر


----------



## مصور فوتوغرافي (15 أغسطس 2009)

مارضى يحمل معي مدري وش المشكله ؟ 

خلل في الملف او الاداره تشترط عدد معين من المشاركات؟


----------



## matrix911 (12 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 فبراير 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراجريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ما تقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون


----------



## mr_mohamedrefat (8 مارس 2010)

أريد أن أعرف بالتفصيل التركيبة الكيميائية للأحواض المستخدمة فى عملية التنظيف قبل الجلفنة وشكرا


----------



## mutDeng (21 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zamtam (9 يناير 2015)

شكرا كثيرا على الكتب. ولكن ياريت لو تكرمونا بكتب عربية في هذا المجال


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

